# Contouring recommendations for NW45 tone??



## oyindamola87 (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

  	Could you recommend me shades of foundation/other contouring product (any brand) which you would recommend to contour on NW45 skin?

  	Thank you!


----------



## JESmakeup (May 29, 2012)

Have you tried using a eye shadows? MAC's Embark & Handwritten are ones I've used myself.  Also cream foundations in deeper shades would work out nicely too!!


----------



## sss215 (May 29, 2012)

JESmakeup said:


> Have you tried using a eye shadows? MAC's Embark & Handwritten are ones I've used myself.  Also cream foundations in deeper shades would work out nicely too!!


  Yes, these are great for contouring NW45 and darker. I use them . Magnolia Makeup has a few pigments that are matte and brown that can be used to contour as well.  Also MUFE #162  would work.


----------



## mekaboo (May 30, 2012)

I tend to use darker cream foundation to contour then reinforce it with a darker powder in a similar shade. You can use darker cream foundation that is inexpensive from Zuri, Ruby Kisses (3d Face Creator in 16 is what I use), Black Opal stick in Suede Mocha...


----------



## agiri (Jun 1, 2012)

I've always been partial to MAC Blunt blush for contouring. It's nicely matte and works lovely for darker skin tones.


----------

